# Lord of the Rings Battle for Middle Earth 2 game.dat error



## Aceman.au (Jan 13, 2013)

Hello I've been wanting to play LoTR:BFME2 but every time I try to play it I get this stupid annoying message. I've tried reinstalling with different CDs and an ISO off the internet... BUT IT STILL HAPPENS. IT DEFIES ALL LOGIC. I've patched the game and everything, I've even tried not patching, but nope. It still happens. I've used Revo uninstaller to uninstall the game


----------



## newconroer (Jan 13, 2013)

Might be something to do with resolution (similar things happen with other games).

Browse to your game settings folder located at : 

C:\Documents and Settings\(your login name)\Application Data\My The Lord of the Rings, The Rise of the Witch-king

Make a text file called _options.ini _in the above folder and copy paste the below, then save it.

AudioLOD = High
HasSeenLogoMovies = yes
IdealStaticGameLOD = High
Resolution = 1024 768
StaticGameLOD = High
TimesInGame = 5

This should at least allow you access to the game menu/options where you can set your proper resolution.


----------



## Aceman.au (Jan 14, 2013)

This isnt The Rise of the Witch King. That folder path doesn't exist either


----------



## Aceman.au (Jan 14, 2013)

I did however find it after searching. C:\Users\(username)\AppData


----------



## Aceman.au (Jan 14, 2013)

This fix did not work


----------



## Aceman.au (Jan 14, 2013)

I installed the first BFME, but I get this error before I get the error from BFME2


----------

